# I am hired and I need advice



## sumra (19 Jan 2010)

Dear all,

First of all I want to thank all the knowledgable mebers as well as new members who keep visiting from time to time who have helped in gathering lots of information for all the aspects ranging from interview to medical.

I have been a constant but silent and regular visitor on this site.

I applied as DEO in Sept' 2007 and my security clearance took more then 2 years since all my family members reside outside Canada.

I am B.E(Bachelor of Engineering) in Computer Science. When I applied my first choice was EME officer and second choice was Combat Engineering Officer.

I was called for an interview and medical, yesterday on 18th January. The officer who took my interview after a break and having me signed some forms finally gave me the news that I have been longing to hear for a long long time.

He said that he finds me suitable to serve in Canadian forces, but he can offer me only Construction Engineering Officer as EME is not open at the moment.

He did say that if I want I can wait till april but it is highly unlikely that i will get it as there are other people ahead of me waiting for this trade.

I asked him if I can change trade during training, he said "very unlikely".

I have been told that i will recieve a call within 2 weeks at that time I have to make the decision whether I accept it or not.

I have been told that if I accept I can go for BMOQ in February.

Now, my dilemma is I have neither academic education nor any experience in construction field.

I did check the website after coming back and found that they accept wide range of qualifications for this trade and it is in demand.

It is in Airforce and I applied for army. It doesn't matter to me though.

Now, 

1) Should I wait for the openings in the EME to crop up?

2) I have waited too long so I am really hesitant to miss this opportunity, Are there any chances that I will get it sooner or later, if I decide to wait?

3) What can a computer engineer contribute to construction? I am really baffled at this offer? Are there any Construction Engineers here or link which can further help me in getting some more information? I have checked the forces website and they also gave me a pamphlet it doesnt say much.

Thanks for all your help and for the answers in advance.

Gurpreet Sumra


----------



## Brasidas (19 Jan 2010)

sumra said:
			
		

> ...
> I applied as DEO in Sept' 2007 and my security clearance took more then 2 years since all my family members reside outside Canada.



Ouch.



> I am B.E(Bachelor of Engineering) in Computer Science. When I applied my first choice was EME officer and second choice was Combat Engineering Officer.
> ...
> He said that he finds me suitable to serve in Canadian forces, but he can offer me only Construction Engineering Officer as EME is not open at the moment.



Sounds like he's telling you you're not competitive for that occupation. If you're up for spending another year or more getting the trade you actually want, ask him how you can become more competitive. For example, as a "Combat Engineering Officer", perhaps there's a reservist engineer regiment you could join, do CAP with, and potentially CT to regforce with.

Likewise, there are EME officers at reserve service battalions.



> He did say that if I want I can wait till april but it is highly unlikely that i will get it as there are other people ahead of me waiting for this trade.
> 
> I asked him if I can change trade during training, he said "very unlikely".
> 
> ...



You'll be trained in your occupation. What you need to know is whether you're interested in it.



> I did check the website after coming back and found that they accept wide range of qualifications for this trade and it is in demand.
> 
> It is in Airforce and I applied for army. It doesn't matter to me though.
> 
> ...



Nope. He's effectively said you're not going to get it. 



> 2) I have waited too long so I am really hesitant to miss this opportunity, Are there any chances that I will get it sooner or later, if I decide to wait?



Potentially. Discuss this with the recruiters at CFRC and your local reserve units. 



> 3) What can a computer engineer contribute to construction? I am really baffled at this offer? Are there any Construction Engineers here or link which can further help me in getting some more information? I have checked the forces website and they also gave me a pamphlet it doesnt say much.



My cousin just released after seven years as an EME officer. She effectively ran a shop full of mechanics. She went to school for computer engineering, and had little grounding in fields related to the tradesmen she supervised from her degree. She did have occupational military courses, the same ones you would take if you went EME.

Engineering degrees are preferred for engineering trades. You filled the prerequisite, you've been offered the position. You'll get any training the military considers relevant, and whether your degree's related to IT is irrelevant.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

Just a point to Brasidas:  My read on the original post was not that he was not competitive for EME, it wasn't offered as there was no openings.


----------



## Brasidas (19 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just a point to Brasidas:  My read on the original post was not that he was not competitive for EME, it wasn't offered as there was no openings.





			
				sumra said:
			
		

> He said that he finds me suitable to serve in Canadian forces, but he can offer me only Construction Engineering Officer as EME is not open at the moment.



So EME's not open at the moment.



> He did say that if I want I can wait till april but it is highly unlikely that i will get it as there are other people ahead of me waiting for this trade.



Here he's getting told that he's not likely to get it "because there are other people ahead of (him) waiting for this trade".  Not that there are zero spots available in the new financial year.

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but wouldn't his application be competing against anybody else who hasn't received an offer this financial year? And that it would be a scarcity of spots available to a larger group of more competitive applicants that would squeeze him out?


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> Perhaps I'm mistaken, but wouldn't his application be competing against anybody else who hasn't received an offer this financial year? And that it would be a scarcity of spots available to a larger group of more competitive applicants that would squeeze him out?


Basically yes.  He's not being told he's not _eligible_ for the trade, just that there are files ahead of his.  So, I guess your use of "competitive" is acceptable.  My bad.  Maybe not competitive _enough_ would be better.   

At any rate, to the OP, the choice is yours, no one can make it for you.  You've lasted two years, it's up to you if you want to wait for the trade you requested instead of the one you've been offered.  Will you get it "sooner or later"?  Possibly.  However, it could be a long wait as there may be only so many positions per year.


----------



## sumra (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the replies from both the members.

Officer who took my interview gave me his card and told me I can call him or email him if I need to know anything.

So I will get in touch with him tomorrow to find out, if competitiveness is what can hinder my entry into EME if openings arises in April.

Just anonther thought came to my mind

Can I wait till April and if I dont get EME, can I tell them okay I will go for construction engineering now?

I know Beggars can't be choosers, but just came to my mind.

In any case i will update my post after talking to the Officer.

Gurpreet Sumra


----------



## sumra (19 Jan 2010)

Yes, one more thing Officer told me that they called me for interview because there are openings in Construction, if it was only EME I would not have been called for interview till openings came up.


----------



## Cadwr (19 Jan 2010)

I can't speak intelligently to all of your concerns, but I'll offer what I can.  My old man is a Construction Engineer Officer with 33 years in, which is just a little bit longer than my lifetime, so I've had that whole peripheral "family" experience with construction engineers for my entire life.

As far as the air force vs army bit goes, CE is about as "army" as a purple trade gets.  In fact, they have recently been re-branded as Construction Engineers to try and reflect this, as their old moniker as "Airfield Engineers" did not properly describe the trade.   It is my understanding that CE officers do (or will soon be doing) CAP, right along with the EME and Cbt Eng folks.  

You'll be working with and supervising Tradesmen, not entirely unlike an EME officer.  As far as what computer science types can offer to construction... is it really that far a stretch from what can be offered to electrical/mechanical, or combat?  You are good at math and complex problem solving... Demonstrate some leadership, and, well.. they'll teach you the rest.

CE types work in all environments, on just about every mission.  Opportunities will be plentiful.

All that said.. I would talk to a serving CEO, and see what they think.  Ultimately, if you aren't willing to make a commitment to the trade, then don't.  Asking to change trades during your phase training is not likely to go over well.

*edit:  typing in the dark leads to poor spelling.


----------



## Zoomie (19 Jan 2010)

Good information being posted by Cadwr.

CE's build things - the base at Kandahar was built by them.  EME's fix trucks.  None of those jobs are really computer engineering related.

As a CE Officer - you will lead a section of skilled workers (plumbers, carpenters, welders, etc) to accomplish the goal of whomever deploys you.  Originally names Airfield Engineers - they were tasked with building/maintaining/fixing airfields and their associated infrastructure.


----------



## sumra (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks cadwr, please do talk to some CEO and let me know.

I really appreciate that.

I will look forward to your post.

Gurpreet Sumra


----------



## Brasidas (19 Jan 2010)

sumra said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies from both the members.
> 
> Officer who took my interview gave me his card and told me I can call him or email him if I need to know anything.
> 
> So I will get in touch with him tomorrow to find out, if competitiveness is what can hinder my entry into EME if openings arises in April.



Sounds like a good plan. Where are you, by the way? Toronto? Vancouver? The units in your area and their current strength will affect whether they're an option for you to pursue either EME or Engineer Officer.



> Just anonther thought came to my mind
> 
> Can I wait till April and if I dont get EME, can I tell them okay I will go for construction engineering now?



Nope. When you get an offer and turn it down, which is what you'll be doing when you say "No, I can't commit within the next two weeks", the offer's dead. You can re-apply, and if you're competitive for construction engineer officer now, you may very well be competitive later.

I'd never apply for an occupation I wasn't prepared to accept, and I definitely wouldn't accept one I wasn't certain I was interested in.

Find out more about the trade, come up with questions about it, and ask more about it. If you're still not certain, please turn it down.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2010)

I'm slightly confused by the thread title. If you are still at the point where you are debating which trade to go for, then you have not been hired for anything.


----------



## Brasidas (19 Jan 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm slightly confused by the thread title. If you are still at the point where you are debating which trade to go for, then you have not been hired for anything.





			
				sumra said:
			
		

> ....
> I applied as DEO in Sept' 2007 and my security clearance took more then 2 years since all my family members reside outside Canada.
> 
> I am B.E(Bachelor of Engineering) in Computer Science. When I applied my first choice was EME officer and *second choice* was Combat Engineering Officer.
> ...



Seems he got an offer for his third, not-so-thought-out choice, a couple years after he'd originally applied. He's now received an offer for it.


----------



## KingofKeys (23 Jan 2010)

OP: Can you please keep us updated on your situation? I haven't posted, but I've been checking this thread everyday   

To summarize your story:
1st choice: EME
2nd choice: Combat Engineering Officer
They offered you Construction Engineering instead of EME, but, did you consult them about Combat Engineering (Officer)? I find it hard to believe that after two years of waiting, you are still at the "back of the line". Perhaps (as someone already mentioned) your problem *is* your lack of competitiveness in comparison to other DEO applicants. 

I am in the 3rd year of Engineering. I will be applying for Combat Engineering DEO in about 7 months (at the start of fourth year). This gives me a 8 month span before I graduate. I was hoping to start BMOQ immediately after I graduate, but your story just made me open my eyes wider! Keep us updated, and all the best.


----------

